# Turbonet IP change



## wood2dust (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a turbonet card fitted and drivers preinstalled on a new hard disk, I am assuming this is the default 192.168.1.200, how can I change this to suit my home network without removing the drive from the Tivo again.
I have a laptop which I can connect to the tivo.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

1. From Telnet type nic_config_tivo.

2. Remove drive and use Silicon Dust boot CD.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Surely he can't do '1' if he doesn't know the IP, so '2' it is


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I am sure (though can't prove at the moment) that the TiVo IP address can be found in the kernel log after powerup, so thus can be viewed by the backdoor (clear-enter-clear-enter.....green or what ever) on the TV screen. I might be wrong


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Although you might not know the IP address - you can try it and see 

Try the default address and see if it works.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

I thoroughly recommend a free utility called NetScan:
http://www.softperfect.com/products/networkscanner/

Especially useful when you have a LAN and don't know all the IP addresses.


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

..and for those linux users out there you can do this:


```
$ nmap -sP 10.50.100.1-255
```
Replace 10.50.100.1-255 with your ip range for example 192.168.0.1-255

This will do a ping scan a produce a report of what IPs respond.

Of course all of this depends on whether the devices respond to pings 

You can get nmap from here


----------



## wood2dust (Jun 1, 2004)

Managed to change Ip address using tools suggested, now working, thanks for all the help


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

wood2dust said:


> Managed to change Ip address using tools suggested, now working, thanks for all the help


Hi can you please tell me how you did it as i am having a similar problem, also how did you connect your laptop to Tivo?


----------



## wood2dust (Jun 1, 2004)

Just connected the laptop to the Tivo with a cross over cable, set the IP of the laptop to the same range as the Tivo network card and hay presto!
I can now run tivo web after changing the IP address of the Tivo to one in my home lan range.

The only strange problem I have now is connecting to the Tivo over a WiFi link using a Netgear Bridge, if the Tivo is the only device connected to the bridge it's fine but if I connect it via a switch along with my Showcenter then I cannot see the Tivo although the Showcenter works ok.
Replace the WiFi bit with a cable and both work ok, very strange.


----------

